
Korea to get 'invisible' skyscraper - jonbaer
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-57602884-1/whered-that-building-go-korea-to-get-invisible-skyscraper/
======
benologist
Textbook plagiarism.

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/alexknapp/2013/09/13/south-
korea...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/alexknapp/2013/09/13/south-korea-will-
soon-be-home-to-an-invisible-skyscraper/)

